
CES 2010 TV Trends - 3D, Ridiculously Thin and Connected - kmod
http://www.anandtech.com/tradeshows/showdoc.aspx?i=3718
======
jsz0
I don't see 3D really catching on. At least not as a driving factor for HDTV
sales. If it happens to be something that every HDTV includes it will be
adopted for the novelty factor alone but I can't imagine a wide mainstream
market paying a premium for it. It's just too gimmicky. I think the push for
3D is simply a result of how quickly HDTV prices dropped. They need something
new to sell until 2K displays (and content to sell them) are mainstream.

